# Best of Target makeup?



## jaimelesmots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm re-doing my makeup collection for 2012 since most of my stash is from when I first started wearing makeup (I'm 25 now...) I am going to splurge on some good stuff, but I still need to be cost-conscious (grad student = no play money)

are there any good brands at Target worth investing in? I'm particularly looking for foundation and blush. Any suggestions? Favorite colors? (I'm fair skinned, blonde, blue eyes)

Thanks!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the No7 Mousse foundation, Jemma Kidd eyeshadows, and Sonia Kashuk brushes.


----------



## Karren (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the Sonia Kashuk blender ball....


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd check out Sonia Kashuk, Boots No 7, and ELF at Target...and some of the regulars you can get anywhere, Revlon, L'Oreal. See what strikes your fancy. I haven't tried Jemma Kidd because it's kind of expensive, but do hear good things (like Leticia said up there). I've heard generally bad things about Napoleon Perdis and Pixi tho, I'm assuming there are a few good products but mostly they are overpriced crap from the reviews I've seen.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd check out Sonia Kashuk, Boots No 7, and ELF at Target...and some of the regulars you can get anywhere, Revlon, L'Oreal. See what strikes your fancy. I haven't tried Jemma Kidd because it's kind of expensive, but do hear good things (like Leticia said up there). I've heard generally bad things about Napoleon Perdis and Pixi tho, I'm assuming there are a few good products but mostly they are overpriced crap from the reviews I've seen.


The only thing from Pixi I have tried is their color corrector in peach, and IMO it is much better than Bobbi Brown.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 16, 2012)

I've also heard their Christmas palettes are really nice and only $10, so I wish I picked those up, but have seen mostly negative reviews so I assumed they would be chalky or unpigmented. By the time I went back they were sold out. Maybe I should check around for more Pixi reviews, it could be that they have changed formulations, or I just saw a few bad ones and missed the good?


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh wow, this looks like a good deal...

http://www.target.com/p/Pixi-Wakeup-Kit/-/A-11348032

One of the first things that popped up in a search for pixi reviews. lol


----------



## internetchick (Jan 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've also heard their Christmas palettes are really nice and only $10, so I wish I picked those up, but have seen mostly negative reviews so I assumed they would be chalky or unpigmented. By the time I went back they were sold out. Maybe I should check around for more Pixi reviews, it could be that they have changed formulations, or I just saw a few bad ones and missed the good?


Not sure. Nothing else in the line really called to me.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 16, 2012)

I ended up getting 2 ELF eye shadow palates a 100 shadow one and a 16 or 20 shadow one. They were on super clearance so I ended up only spending $7.50 total. I won't feel bad about spending money on them if they end up sucking... I also go some Sonia Kashuk foundation, although I think I'm still going to try and get to Sephora soon so I can actually test out some colors. So far a pretty productive Target run. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jan 16, 2012)

Pixi stuff is hit or miss. I didn't like their lipgloss but they make my all time favorite holy grail mascara lol Pixi Voluptuous Lashes.


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 16, 2012)

The brands that I find at Target that I find myself getting a lot of are ELF, No.7 and Sonia Kashuk. 


Favorite: No. 7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitomispouken (Jan 16, 2012)

I know you are asking about makeup but if you dont have an eye makeup remover then you should give Sonia Kashuk eye makeup remover a try. I love it!!!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks! I'm looking for suggestions on anything! I need a good eye makeup remover. I have rather sensitive eyes though.



> Originally Posted by *hitomispouken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know you are asking about makeup but if you dont have an eye makeup remover then you should give Sonia Kashuk eye makeup remover a try. I love it!!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 21, 2012)

Jemma Kidd lipsticks, Sonia Kashuk brushes &amp; Full Glam lashes.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 21, 2012)

I only go there for the Sonia Kashuk brushes. They're cheap &amp; good quality for what you pay.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 23, 2012)

Just got a Jemma Kidd single eyeshadow in Artiste on clearance for $8!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a Jemma Kidd single eyeshadow in Artiste on clearance for $8!



nice! gotta love clearance!


----------

